
Kiss – A Linux distribution with a focus on “less is more” - chacha2
https://getkiss.org/
======
holstvoogd
ITT: People on _hacker news_ complaining about someone building their own
linux distro...

Go install windows and be happy in your mono culture world, but don't shit on
other peoples creativity and effort.

~~~
Crinus
While i agree with the first part, about the second part... Windows is hardly
a monoculture, it contains a ton of technologies that overlap heavily each
other. As an example, people used to make fun of the number of GUI toolkits
available for Linux and their messy looks, but nowadays your average Windows
installation has way more different toolkits installed than your average Linux
installation :-P.

------
Multicomp
Not to be dumb, but for a newcomer such as myself who read the blurbs about it
being simple to use and develop for, not being able to have a single ISO to
download and install is from this point in my Linux Journey, not simple.

I'm not making a value judgment as to whether or not I should know how to
compile source code and running this on top of another Linux and so fort, but
I can intuit my way through installing Debian or Manjaro or Arch Linux or
knoppix or any other distro that provides a binary ISO.

It seems like this is simple in terms of 'lightweight for linux pros', not
simple as in 'intuitive for users to use'.

I'm not sure that's a bad thing, just pointing out that I am unable to try
this with my current skill level

~~~
josteink
> It seems like this is simple in terms of 'lightweight for linux pros', not
> simple as in 'intuitive for users to use'.

That's a common problem with declaring things "simple", and not only for Linux
distros.

What's simple in implementation (lightweight and straight to the point) may
not be simple for an uninitiated user.

~~~
Crinus
Basically simple does not necessarily mean "easy to use". The main "easy"
element about most simple stuff is "easy to understand" and that is often what
is sought after when it comes to simplicity.

------
p2t2p
In which world replacing removing Wayland in favour of X is considered KISS?
We seem to have very different understanding of KISS with those folks.

~~~
reacweb
X is widly used since 30 years. Its configuration (and security model) is well
documented (xorg.conf). It is as simple as launching the X server using a
simple command line and being able to connect any client (even remote) thanks
to a single environment variable (DISPLAY).

How do you launch a wayland server and how do you forward "display" (ssh -X or
-Y) to launch a remote application ?

~~~
nirv
As for display forwarding via SSH, you may be interested in this summer's GSoC
project Waypipe[1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20848334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20848334)

~~~
reacweb
Thank you very much. The work seems very complex. At the moment, I am at work
on a windows PC. I have exceed and xming started and I have a toolbar with
around 70 putty shortcuts with X11 forward. I am using them all the day long.
At my previous job (using HP servers), it was a similar setup (with only 5
shortcuts).

------
AlexDragusin
Last time I've checked, kissing involves the mouth, at the least, so if the
logo was some sort of play on the KISS, it fails anatomically. On top of that,
there is no connection between the logo and the product which is what probably
sets people off more than the content.

If it's by some ways a Rorschach case (doubt it), then it fails again as a
logo, which should be clear and concise and aligned with the product. If no
such alignment can be done graphically, then a text oriented logo would be far
better.

I've been doing branding for a big part of my life, consider taking the
suggestions from the other commentators as well in revising the logo if this
is to be a serious endeavor; think of the various cultures and settings this
would be seen.

~~~
gdevenyi
Keep it simple, stupid

------
jaytaylor
Also see "The Pure Bash Bible" posted today, and created by the same person;
HN username "dyanaraps":

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21013150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21013150)

------
mycoborea
Been following you for a long time Dylan. Keep up the good work and screw the
inevitable BS that will come from these SV nutjobs

~~~
dyanaraps
Thanks :)

~~~
ekc
KISS is great. Been using it for two months. No complaints.

~~~
dyanaraps
That's awesome. Glad you're enjoying it.

------
norswap
I love this!

The only part I find questionable is the use of tools written in shell. Shell
is a very difficult language to understand and use correctly. To the credit of
the author, he is aware of this and the code is linted using shellcheck.
Still, I wonder if it wouldn't have been a better idea to write the utilities
using Python or Lua or even (gasp) C! (Or Rust, or Go or ... Just pick one
that isn't completely esoteric and isn't Perl, then stick to it.)

~~~
moviuro
shell is the only portable language. It works on all Linuces, BSDs, and even
on WSL. Anyone with a tiny bit of sysadmin experience knows sh.

Python is far too much overhead for something as simple as firing shell (!!)
commands and dumping new files in a tar archive.

And also, shell is extensible in the most simple way: you just write a program
name, and boom, it runs.

Shell is simple, stable (remember the debacle of Python 2->3?), safe (no
pointers, etc.), readable (compiling can even introduce issues), and dangerous
only if you do it seriously wrong[0].

The only remark I have regarding code quality is that the word splitting
warning is disabled for the entirety of kiss: I would have disabled it on a
per-occurence basis.

[0] [https://github.com/valvesoftware/steam-for-
linux/issues/3671](https://github.com/valvesoftware/steam-for-
linux/issues/3671)

PS: the most secure open-source OS out there has a package manager written in
perl, with priv-sep
([https://github.com/openbsd/src/tree/master/usr.sbin/pkg_add](https://github.com/openbsd/src/tree/master/usr.sbin/pkg_add)).

~~~
dyanaraps
> The only remark I have regarding code quality is that the word splitting
> warning is disabled for the entirety of kiss: I would have disabled it on a
> per-occurence basis.

There are 8 occurrences of word splitting in the source, each and every one is
intentional.

I also enable all lint errors when working on the package manager itself (to
catch any unintentional word splitting which may slip through my fingers).

The ideal goal is to reduce the word splitting count to zero though! :)

(I'll go ahead and make the change you're suggesting until I do remove all
word splitting).

------
toyg
Isn’t that a bit of a sexist logo...?

~~~
klyrs
Only if staring at boobs and failing to make eye contact with women is sexist

Edit: that's a yes. Because apparently that isn't obvious to some folks around
here

~~~
RandomBacon
I think that's just "sexual", not "sexist."

~~~
klyrs
Nope. The framing, cropping the face and focusing on the chest, is distinctly
objectifying.

~~~
RandomBacon
objectifying ≠ sexist

I think there is a strong arguement for objectifying, but still think it's
more "sexual" than "objectifying", and definitely those two way more than it's
"sexist".

Sexism is discrimination based on sex. Discrimination is different treatment
based on a characteristic.

------
thiccly
New logo needed. The chopped off head is bad luck in parts of Asia.

~~~
Nr7
I've been staring at the logo for a few minutes now and I cannot make head or
tails of it. It just looks like a random squiggle to me.

~~~
jamiek88
It’s a woman with the top of head cropped

~~~
tom_mellior
A woman who is not fully clothed, because We Are Tech Bros.

~~~
Crinus
This looks to be inspired by pinup poster girls so she's most likely wearing a
dress like in [1] but with her right arm on her stomach.

[1] [https://thewondrous.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Pinup-
Art...](https://thewondrous.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Pinup-Art.jpg)

~~~
tom_mellior
I don't want to overanalyze this, but there is a small dark upward bump
between the breasts which makes the white stuff look like a bra or bikini top
to me.

Note also how there is black below it as it wraps around to the back. If all
that black space were her right arm, it would have a bump in the middle, and
she would hold it in a very awkward position with the hand wrapping around to
her back below her left arm. Seems less likely to me.

~~~
Crinus
The upward bump at the top is the line between her breasts, you can see it in
the painting i linked too, but the logo is black and white so it is more
obvious. It could be thinner but seems that all lines on it were drawn with
the same width. The upward bump at the bottom is the silhouette her breasts
are making on her right forearm as a background. Imagine if [1] or [2] was
tilted a bit forward and the right forearm was below her breasts. In both of
these paintings the breast silhouettes are visible due to shading even though
the colors are soft and they aren't tilted like the woman in the logo. Again
since the logo is black and white it makes the silhouettes more pronounced
since it relies on them for definition.

The black below is her arm from the elbow to the hand. The hand is just at the
bottom right of the image with the line going in a /| shape right below the
elbow of the left (right as we see it) arm. The tip is the fingers. They look
a bit too long but i think it is mainly due to the line width.

The anatomy could have been better (the neck is a bit too long, the left
shoulder is a bit too rotated, the left upper arm is a bit too short) and a
couple of lines are too long that can be distracting, but overall it is very
obvious to me that this is a pose with a tilted head, right arm on stomach and
below breasts touching the side/back, left arm rotated a bit forward, on top
of second arm with a slight angle in the elbow.

I mean, it _could_ be a bikini but it also could be a dress like in all the
images i linked at. There is not enough detail to say one way or another, the
only hint is that the image is inspired by 40s pinup posters and at least from
a Google Images search one or two had girls wear just a bra or bikini. All
others use full clothes and dresses.

[1]
[https://muscleheaded.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/frahm.jpg](https://muscleheaded.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/frahm.jpg)

[2] [https://www.ebay.com/itm/1940s-Pin-Up-Girl-Glamour-Shot-
Pict...](https://www.ebay.com/itm/1940s-Pin-Up-Girl-Glamour-Shot-Picture-
Poster-Print-Art-Pin-Up-/151095591387)

------
megous
Kudos for not using any pointless HTML tags on the website. I like how you
skip head and body. :)

~~~
dyanaraps
Yeah, I spent a lot of time ensuring the website would load quickly and I do
away with a lot of "optional" cruft.

There's no Javascript full stop, no stylesheets (all CSS is embedded in each
page) and every page load is a single web request (with the exception of the
screenshots page).

Even the SVG logo is embedded in the pages!

Writing it this way also causes each page to be self contained, a download of
the HTML page includes all of the CSS, logo and information so it can easily
be saved and viewed locally. :)

~~~
badsectoracula
My main issue with the site is that in my browser i get the mobile version
instead of the desktop since i do not use my browser maximized (i have a
1366x768 monitor). Isn't there any other way to figure out if i use a mobile
phone instead of using the horizontal resolution?

~~~
dyanaraps
I'll fix this, thanks for letting me know.

------
arch-ninja
I'm surprised at the closed-mindedness of the comments here: usually browsing
HN I read wonderful insights on tech how "you can't assume X, technology Y has
a place and that place is Z". Here commenters appear unable to accept that
this tech has a place because it doesn't include "app/feature X" or it doesn't
abide by "rule Y". I'm more interested in the ripple effects seen here than
the original article.

~~~
thiccly
Normies galore after that RMS Twitter drama

------
TheUndead96
Just wanted to say this looks kickass. It is way easier to tear things down
than to build them.

~~~
dyanaraps
Thanks!

------
peterwwillis
First off, I love the philosophy, and the package format is nice.

I'm not a language hipster, I don't care what language you write something in
as long as it fits the purpose well, and shell can certainly do that here.
However, some uses of shell in the package manager are non-obvious, and that
will make it more difficult for people to troubleshoot or maintain this code.

@OP: I imagine you've examined Slackware's pkgtools?
([https://slackware.osuosl.org/slackware-12.1/source/a/pkgtool...](https://slackware.osuosl.org/slackware-12.1/source/a/pkgtools/scripts/))
They're written in shell too, and have been in use since 1994. I wish they
would get a bit more updated to do things like read metadata (especially for
Slackbuilds) and handle build dependencies, but I always found them pretty
easy to understand and modify to my needs. Later I threw together some scripts
to automate the most common configure/make/make install/packaging steps
([https://github.com/psypete/public-bin/tree/public-
bin/src/sl...](https://github.com/psypete/public-bin/tree/public-
bin/src/slacktools)). My scripting experience was, let's say... "limited". :)

I ended up making a couple thousand packages from tarballs. What that taught
me was that actually managing build dependencies, and the complications of
layering different software into the same file tree, was a lot more weird than
it seemed. So depending on people's intentions with this distro, it may end up
being a lot more complicated for them to manage than they think.

------
antpls
What i am looking for is a distro where the only UI is through webpages.

I had idea about installing a local Prometheus agent, cockpit and other modern
administration tools, but it could'nt match all the features of Gnome 3.
Especially, I couldn't find a webtool to manage hardware, such as Wifi,
keyboard configuration, display, mouse, etc. Also, a very good, fast, and
stable web terminal isnt easy to find

~~~
skohan
As someone who works in computer graphics this idea makes me sad. I mean I
know web is the closest thing we have to a universal interface, and there are
a ton of advantages to it, but the idea of moving more toward a world where
_every single thing_ you do on a computer has this thick layer of web
technologies between the user and the hardware is just depressing. Like why
should AMD and Intel even bother innovating if everything is going to be
bottlenecked by single-threaded Javascript?

~~~
antpls
It depends on your use case. In my case, most of the ram of my computer is
already dedicated to a web browser anyway. I prefer to have everything done in
the web browser rather than having another complex graphic framework running
in parallel. Plus HTML is highly hackable and there is no reason we cannot
reuse the many tools developed for monitoring remote servers on a local
machine.

I like the idea of Google Chrome OS, but I would like to be free to chose the
web browser I want.

~~~
skohan
> In my case, most of the ram of my computer is already dedicated to a web
> browser anyway

To me that's an argument for why you'd want to do less in the browser, not
more.

> I prefer to have everything done in the web browser rather than having
> another complex graphic framework running in parallel.

Do you have any technical reason you want that? Because a terminal interface,
for example, is going to be much more efficient in terms of resource usage if
it's implemented natively rather than in a webview.

------
whalabi
That logo was a terrible idea.

~~~
Crinus
Mainly because it is the easiest (or simplest :-P) part of the entire page to
criticize so people do that.

FWIW, personally i like it (though i'd put a frame around it to emphasize the
pinup poster girl style) and find it more artistic than most meaningless
abstract shapes other projects use.

~~~
whalabi
Well no I was criticising it because women I know thought it was disrespectful
to women.

A pair of tits isn't "artistic".

------
yura
Isn't there a distro that's already based on the KISS principle? (Arch Linux)

Is there something that the Kiss distro achieves that Arch doesn't?

~~~
rejschaap
This distro is much simpler than Arch. It reminds me more of something like
Static Linux: [https://sta.li/](https://sta.li/)

~~~
claudiawerner
It reminds me much more of Crux or even Gentoo (with the Bash ebuilds as
package management).

------
charlesdaniels
Looks interesting. Shell can be a good tool for this type of thing, as long as
rigorous care is taken to maintain good quality. I view it kind of like PHP,
Perl, or JavaScript... you can definitely write good code in these languages,
but it requires more discipline than in other languages. Shell offers a number
of benefits too, namely it's ubiquitous, most people that would be interested
in this distro will know it already, and it makes it easy to drive around
other tools and processes.

One concern I would have though is that it seems their package manager does
not currently have any way to include patches to packages (or if it does, it's
not mentioned in the documentation). This can make it hard to port things if
they require even minor tweaks to build properly.

~~~
johnisgood
> One concern I would have though is that it seems their package manager does
> not currently have any way to include patches to packages

[https://getkiss.org/pages/package-system/](https://getkiss.org/pages/package-
system/) mentions patches. There is a section on patches alone with an
example.

~~~
dyanaraps
We have quite a few patches in use too.

[https://github.com/kisslinux/repo/search?l=Diff](https://github.com/kisslinux/repo/search?l=Diff)

------
thrower123
What is the standard pick these days for a no-frills, stripped back, but still
usable Linux distribution? One that doesn't start with much, but isn't boiling
the ocean like Arch or Slack if you want to add more?

I used to like Xubuntu, but this was like a decade ago at this point.

~~~
xelxebar
I've been using Void Linux[0] for a few years now. It's philosophically aimed
at being a minimal distro for power users.

Design choices:

* Rolling release

* Custom package manager: XBPS with binary package repository. It's pretty darn good IMHO.

* Minimal init process: runit

* LibreSSL (vs OpenSSL)

* User can choose standard library: Glibc or musl

* Prefer dash over bash in system scripts

You get the drift. The biggest change to a user is probably the use of XBPS as
a package manager. The repository of pre-compiled binaries is pretty
extensive, and the package definition scripts are dead simple. The entire
collection of package definitions is in a repo on GitHub, so sharing your
package definitions is also quite painless.

Their IRC channel on freenode (#voidlinux) is also pretty active with lots of
knowledgeable and helpful people.

[0]:[https://voidlinux.org/](https://voidlinux.org/)

~~~
sprash
You forgot to mention they have a very sane package hirachy that always draws
as few dependencies as possible. Many self proclaimed "minimalist" distros
will immediately become bloated as soon as you install one package not in the
base system.

------
reacweb
Before deciding to try a new distribution, I want to know which important
application it supports or not. I assume it supports usual stuff like ssh,
vim, emacs, python, ruby, node, but does it support chrome, firefox, visual
studio code, docker, virtual box ?

~~~
Johnnynator
Half of your named programs are not supported (Chromium/Electron, Virtual Box,
Docker, all non open source software that doesn't support musl libc (which is
nearly all proprietary software)). Chromium and Electron are a pain on musl
systems, Virtual Box also would require patching for musl.

------
api
I absolutely love the overall objectives here!

Unfortunately I can't see a reason to use this over Alpine Linux, which is
also quite simple and minimal and has been around for a while and works
fantastically well.

------
FrozenVoid
What are advantages of KISS vs Alpine Linux(also musl/busybox based)?

~~~
de_watcher
KISS doesn't have different packages that Alpine doesn't have. KISS has a more
recent "yet another package manager" that sill looks pristine.

------
RandomBacon
Ominous's screenshot looks amazing. Does anyone know what
(software/gui/manager/idk) is?

Even though I've been using Linux (Ubuntu) as my daily driver for the past
several years, I really son't know too much about it such as how to ask the
right question about desktop manager(?). The install instructions look
detailed enough that I could probably figure it out. I will bookmark this,
because I want to buy a laptop, amd it might be interesting to try to
build/install this as an experiment first.

~~~
pnako
It says it in the screenshot :) catwm

~~~
RandomBacon
Thank you, I see it after "WM", and that jogs my memory a little. "Windows
Manager" \- that's the term I was looking for!

~~~
pnako
There are plenty of minimalist ones, if you're looking for a mainstream tiling
window manager you should check out i3.

------
aequitas
A simple solution is often worthless if the underlying problem is complex.
It's nice this project foregoes on complex things like pam, systemd, gettext,
etc. But these things are often created to solve problems. Problems this
'simple' solution needs to account for as well (if not now, in the near future
when use X needs feature Y). And then new functionality is introduced in the
solution making it complex again (and often non-standard).

~~~
dyanaraps
Nothing stops a user from packaging and installing these things in KISS, they
just aren't included by default.

I envision KISS as a minimal base in which you extend to suit your needs and
not something you need to cut to size.

As I state in the Philosophy; "it's easier to add things to a system than it
is to remove them".

A user has actually gone ahead and done this! \\[1\\] They run KISS with
systemd, pam, dbus, pulseaudio, glibc, chrome etc etc.

\\[1\\]
[https://github.com/fanboimsft/kissD](https://github.com/fanboimsft/kissD)

~~~
aequitas
But for me that beats the purpose. You still end up with the complexity. Only
now you have to add and manage it yourself in some other way, probably being
worse off then when you would have started with all that complexity but
integrated in one standardised package (distro).

Imho, the issue is not that the solutions are complex but the problems we
(assume we) need to solve are. Just making simple solutions that ignore the
bigger problems underneath do not really help in the end.

~~~
badsectoracula
The purpose can be to make a simple system, not an easy to use one. A simple
system can maintain its simplicity by avoiding tackling complex problems -
however if you want to tackle those problems yourself then, sure, you'll also
need to handle that inherent complexity that the original system decided to
avoid. But that is complexity you invite in, not something that the original
system had.

That doesn't make the original system any simpler or more complex.

------
knocte
Keep making the biggest problem of Linux bigger, please... Yeah, this problem
is "fragmentation", and it is not solved with "simplicity".

~~~
holstvoogd
This kind of distro is exactly the point of FOSS & Linux imo. Diversity of
ideas breeds innovation and competition, we need that. Otherwise linux will at
some point go the way of browsers, with everything effectively owned by
google/microsoft/whatever and a big fat artificial lock-in.

~~~
maitredusoi
You are right ! diversity is the good move, that is how life decided to grow,
by diversifications. Ok, it consumes loads of time, but the result is without
point of thinking. M$ did the opposite in '80, and is not quite winning
nowdays... Just a question of time and experimentations ;)

------
meuk
I'm always a proponent of simplicity.

Some criticism about the site: What a horrible layout. I zoomed out to 25%
(the furthest you can go) and the text is still to big.

~~~
amq
I like the layout.

------
equalunique
Looks simple enough to get working. I'll try it out. Am curious to see what
the disctro architecture _is_ rather than _isn 't_.

------
jmull3n
Awesome project, nice work.

~~~
dyanaraps
Thanks :)

------
nabdab
Seems like an extremely specific minutia to build an entirely new distribution
for. Also if less is more, how do you call less? I always preferred it because
it is faster. /jk

------
rob74
"This distribution has no default desktop or window manager environment." \-
goes to prove that "simple" doesn't mean "easy to use"...

~~~
Crestwave
The website does mention this:

> A distribution being “simple” has many different interpretations. It may
> mean simple to use, simple to develop or simple in its implementation.
> Further, the phrase “simple to use” may differ from person to person. > >
> Users with prior knowledge of Linux and basic programming skills will find
> this distribution simple in all three examples given above. A user without
> prior knowledge may see this distribution as the exact opposite.

------
antisemiotic
I was looking for something like this actually, I thought I would finally have
to warm up to BSD if I wanted an OS that I have some hope of understanding
fully.

------
vectorEQ
this looks kind of nice to be honest, and i hardly ever say that about some
custom distro. only thing i'd like is to install it from USB instead of some
chroot mumbo jumbo. that would require me to instal linux on a box firs before
re-rolling into this. kind of annoying. perhaps something on the roadmap,
didn't check. but definitely promising as far as i can see.

~~~
dyanaraps
Thanks. :)

You don't need to install another Linux distribution beforehand, you just need
to __boot __another distribution 's live-iso to partition disks and
download/unpack KISS.

This is simpler on my side as I don't have to compile and package a heavy
kernel, generate an initramfs, build a squashfs and finally package it into an
ISO image.

On the user side this enables more flexibility too. You can use a live-iso
offering a GUI for "easier" partitioning or an iso in which you _know_
includes the firmware you need for the installation process etc.

The download for KISS is only a 45MB~ tarball and the installation is just
unpacking it to your newly partitioned disk at `/`!

This also allows for the same installation tarball to double as a working
chroot in existing systems. In my eyes, this method is simpler all round.

------
janvdberg
This reminds me of: [https://arewesimpleyet.org/](https://arewesimpleyet.org/)

------
JoshMcguigan
Is there a docker image available? I'd like to experiment with the package
manager, but I'd rather not setup a VM.

~~~
dyanaraps
You can download the installation tarball, extract it to a directory and use
'chroot' to start tinkering with it. The installation tarball doubles as a
working 'chroot' image. :)

[https://github.com/kisslinux/repo/releases/tag/1.1.3](https://github.com/kisslinux/repo/releases/tag/1.1.3)

------
shrumm
potential successor to Alpine for lightweight docker images?

~~~
Quekid5
Is it, though? (That's a bit of a meme, sorry.)

No, seriously. Why would I choose this over Alpine? Or, given the failure
modes of Alpine as a container image, why would I even choose Alpine?
Everything in this space is absolute shite.

~~~
no_wizard
What’s the problem with alpine?

~~~
smitty1e
According to Itamar Turner-Trauring on Podcast.__init__[1] the issue with
Alpine (at least in a Python context) is that the use of musl[2] instead of
glibc (and I paraphrase) is an increased technical risk where corner cases
that may not be as thoroughly tested are in view.

ITT counseled in favor of using containers based on ubuntu or centos.

I haven't done huge amounts of container work, but my light outings with
Alpine have been fine. Maybe load and internationalization expose more
personality in musl, or these concerns pertain to issues that have been fixed.

It's something to keep in mind when assessing risk.

[1] [https://www.pythonpodcast.com/docker-python-production-
episo...](https://www.pythonpodcast.com/docker-python-production-episode-222/)

[2] [https://www.musl-libc.org/](https://www.musl-libc.org/)

~~~
0xcde4c3db
I think of it as being like the "dash as /bin/sh" thing in Debian-derived
distros. Software that's carefully done "by the book" or intended to be highly
portable is unlikely to have a problem. But a lot of things depend on
bash/glibc without anyone particularly intending or realizing it, simply
because their sheer market share means that such dependencies will "just work"
for the vast majority of users.

~~~
smitty1e
I think that's a fair assessment.

------
Smithalicious
Very curious, applying the "less is more* philosophy by making _even more_
Linux distributions...

~~~
tom_mellior
Well, it's "less is more", not "fewer are more" :-)

------
reificator
That logo makes it a non-starter in any organization I've seen in the last
decade.

~~~
pnako
Regardless of that logo, those north-American organizations would not be
running a minimalist Linux distro written by a single guy in the first place,
but some sort of Lovecraftian Kubernetes setup involving redundancy
everywhere, especially in the software stack.

~~~
scbrg
It never occurred to me before, but the word "Lovecraftian" is indeed perfect
for describing the modern approach to infrastructure. Well put.

~~~
pnako
"Kubernetes, The Great Abomination in the Network, The Soul-Eating Son of
Borg, was first described as a demanding and destructive cosmic entity in the
forbidden book of Google, guarded in the temple of Mountain View by the
practitioners of the heinous cult of Silicon Valley"

~~~
peterwwillis
I, for one, am not in the least terrified to be a member of the Cult of
Kthulhlbernetes, and welcome our Old Internet Gods, waiting in the deep
shadows of the cosmic data center, until that fateful day when the machines
finally rise to the surface and replace our tongues with YAML parsers. May
they devour our souls and privacy first! Apiivihr, apiivihr, apiivihr!!!

------
anigbrowl
Looks cool but WTF is that logo? I'm an artist and I can't figure out what
it's supposed to be even after staring at it for 5 minutes ¯\\(°_o)/¯

~~~
lowercased
i think it's a woman leaning over - we're seeing some cleavage there. but...
it may just be a rorschach logo...

~~~
anigbrowl
Yeah I thought so too but then other parts it stop making sense. Vastly ahead
of its time or just bad? Either way, it's kind of a millstone around the neck
of the project.

------
jimnotgym
Just what we need, another Linux distribution. Spread the effort even more
thinly.

No thanks

~~~
alpaca128
"Fewer distros mean more active developers per distro" is just as much a
fallacy as "Less music piracy means higher profits". Many distros exist
exactly because their devs don't want to touch something like Ubuntu.

